# Gol Messi Barcellona - Bilbao. Video. 30 Maggio 2015



## admin (30 Maggio 2015)

Gol pazzesco di Leo Messi nel corso della finale di Coppa del Re tra Barcellona e Athletic Bilbao. L'argentino è partito da centrocampo, ha dribblato 4-5 uomini prima di mettere a segno il gol dell'1-0 per i blaugrana.

*Video qui in basso al secondo post*


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2015)




----------



## Dapone (30 Maggio 2015)

"lo facevo anche io"


----------



## 666psycho (30 Maggio 2015)

mamma mia...


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Maggio 2015)

ovviamente con la juve non toccherà palla.


----------



## hiei87 (30 Maggio 2015)

Se le tenesse per sabato prossimo queste giocate....


----------



## Snake (30 Maggio 2015)

mi sa che a Ginevra fra qualche mese Messi ne ritirerà due di premi


----------



## BB7 (30 Maggio 2015)

"Quello di Maradona è più difficile"


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Maggio 2015)

Vergognosamente forte.


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2015)

up


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Maggio 2015)

Quello che non riesce nemmeno a far fallo 

A difesa schierata con 3 addosso 

Vediamo contro Bonucci e Chiellini che farà


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Maggio 2015)

pallone d'oro ipotecato, vedremo cosa si inventeranno stavolta per darlo a quell'altro sgorbio


----------



## O Animal (31 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> pallone d'oro ipotecato, vedremo cosa si inventeranno stavolta per darlo a quell'altro sgorbio



Attenzione che ne manca una...


----------



## 666psycho (31 Maggio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Attenzione che ne manca una...



non scherziamo dai....


----------



## juventino (31 Maggio 2015)

Se è in tali condizioni mi chiedo come caspio faremo sabato prossimo a fermarlo?


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Maggio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Attenzione che ne manca una...



se la juventus vince la CL tevez non avrà comunque il pallone d'oro
potrebbero darlo a pogba giusto perché è francese


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Maggio 2015)

Il più forte del mondo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> pallone d'oro ipotecato, vedremo cosa si inventeranno stavolta per darlo a quell'altro sgorbio



Un po' di rispetto. E rosica di meno per i suoi successi.
Sono il primo a dire che Leo è migliore di CR7 (anche se c'è gente che preferisce tranquillamente Ronaldo), ma anche il Portoghese è una leggenda di questo sport che merita solo rispetto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2015)




----------



## mefisto94 (31 Maggio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se la juventus vince la CL tevez non avrà comunque il pallone d'oro
> potrebbero darlo a pogba giusto perché è francese



Anche secondo me è difficile, lo darebbero comunque a Messi, ma se segnasse una doppietta (e mi gratto mentre lo dico)...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ovviamente con la juve non toccherà palla.


.


----------



## Shevchenko (31 Maggio 2015)

Il calciatore più forte della storia del calcio.Che fortuna che abbiamo a viverlo in diretta!
Io guardo le partite del Barca da anni,solo per veder giocare lui.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> pallone d'oro ipotecato, vedremo cosa si inventeranno stavolta per darlo a quell'altro sgorbio



Bé non è per dire ma quell'altro sgorbio quest'anno ha fatto solo 61 gol in 54 partite...mi sa che tutto il nostro Milan ne ha fatti meno...Sono due alieni e non si può stabilire a tavolino chi sia meglio..
Sto gol comunque non mi pare nulla di fantasmagorico..è che come sempre se un gol così lo fanno Messi o CR7 è roba da segarsi se lo fa un giocatore meno blasonato è una giocata che non interessa a nessuno..io preferisco sempre altri tipi di gol comunque..


----------



## Snake (1 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé non è per dire ma quell'altro sgorbio quest'anno ha fatto solo 61 gol in 54 partite...mi sa che tutto il nostro Milan ne ha fatti meno...Sono due alieni e non si può stabilire a tavolino chi sia meglio..
> Sto gol comunque non mi pare nulla di fantasmagorico..è che come sempre se un gol così lo fanno Messi o CR7 è roba da segarsi se lo fa un giocatore meno blasonato è una giocata che non interessa a nessuno..io preferisco sempre altri tipi di gol comunque..



si percepisce una chiara antipatia nei confronti di Messi, ma poco proprio. sminuire un gol del genere, boh


----------



## prebozzio (1 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sto gol comunque non mi pare nulla di fantasmagorico..è che come sempre se un gol così lo fanno Messi o CR7 è roba da segarsi se lo fa un giocatore meno blasonato è una giocata che non interessa a nessuno..io preferisco sempre altri tipi di gol comunque..


Sono d'accordo, niente di che. Anche Bonaventura e Menez hanno fatto gol simili eppure nessuno grida al miracolo. E pure i rigori di Pazzini delle ultime due giornate ci si avvicinano.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé non è per dire ma quell'altro sgorbio quest'anno ha fatto solo 61 gol in 54 partite...mi sa che tutto il nostro Milan ne ha fatti meno...Sono due alieni e non si può stabilire a tavolino chi sia meglio..
> Sto gol comunque non mi pare nulla di fantasmagorico..è che come sempre se un gol così lo fanno Messi o CR7 è roba da segarsi se lo fa un giocatore meno blasonato è una giocata che non interessa a nessuno..io preferisco sempre altri tipi di gol comunque..


CR7 può fare anche 100 gol a partita, ma un gol come questo non lo segnerà mai. Il vero e unico fenomeno è l'argentino, l'altro è di fatto un grande finalizzatore.


----------



## Shevchenko (1 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé non è per dire ma quell'altro sgorbio quest'anno ha fatto solo 61 gol in 54 partite...mi sa che tutto il nostro Milan ne ha fatti meno...Sono due alieni e non si può stabilire a tavolino chi sia meglio..
> *Sto gol comunque non mi pare nulla di fantasmagorico..è che come sempre se un gol così lo fanno Messi o CR7 è roba da segarsi se lo fa un giocatore meno blasonato è una giocata che non interessa a nessuno*..io preferisco sempre altri tipi di gol comunque..



Ci stai trollando vero?Chi sarebbero questi giocatori meno blasonati che sono in grado di fare un gol del genere?Questo è un gol pazzesco,fuori da ogni logica.Salta 3 avversari in un colpo solo in spazi strettissimi.Poi ne fa fuori altri 2..Senza contare che uno dei primi 3 cerca pure di fargli fallo da dietro ma non ci riesce.Se non è un gran gol questo possiamo chiudere il calcio.
Per me Messi è il calciatore più forte della storia,ma adoro anche Ronaldo! Per me non si annullano loro 2.A me piace sia uno che l'altro,ma è innegabile che CR7 un gol del genere non l'abbia mai fatto.
Cristiano è un ottimo finalizzatore è un cecchino assurdo,ma Messi è poesia,è talento cristallino.E' il calcio.Ha un Dribbling che il portoghese si sogna,ha una visione di gioco che CR7 non ha.Fa assist a raffica e fa giocare tutti meglio.
Per me non c'è proprio paragone....Messi è più forte e pure di molto.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ci stai trollando vero?Chi sarebbero questi giocatori meno blasonati che sono in grado di fare un gol del genere?Questo è un gol pazzesco,fuori da ogni logica.Salta 3 avversari in un colpo solo in spazi strettissimi.Poi ne fa fuori altri 2..Senza contare che uno dei primi 3 cerca pure di fargli fallo da dietro ma non ci riesce.Se non è un gran gol questo possiamo chiudere il calcio.
> Per me Messi è il calciatore più forte della storia,ma adoro anche Ronaldo! Per me non si annullano loro 2.A me piace sia uno che l'altro,ma è innegabile che CR7 un gol del genere non l'abbia mai fatto.
> Cristiano è un ottimo finalizzatore è un cecchino assurdo,ma Messi è poesia,è talento cristallino.E' il calcio.Ha un Dribbling che il portoghese si sogna,ha una visione di gioco che CR7 non ha.Fa assist a raffica e fa giocare tutti meglio.
> Per me non c'è proprio paragone....Messi è più forte e pure di molto.



Gli è andata anche di c. e nessuno l'ha falciato. Una volta non potevi andartene in giro così fra i birilli. Poi se in porta c'era Abbiati si sarebbe detto che era errore del portiere che becca il gol sul suo palo, se uno dei difensori fosse stato Bonera si sarebbe detto eh ma è colpa di Bonera, invece il buon Bonny lo avrebbe falciato senza remore sto nano.


----------



## Snake (1 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Shevchenko (1 Giugno 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Gli è andata anche di c. e nessuno l'ha falciato. Una volta non potevi andartene in giro così fra i birilli. Poi se in porta c'era Abbiati si sarebbe detto che era errore del portiere che becca il gol sul suo palo, se uno dei difensori fosse stato Bonera si sarebbe detto eh ma è colpa di Bonera, invece il buon Bonny lo avrebbe falciato senza remore sto nano.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Giugno 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Gli è andata anche di c. e nessuno l'ha falciato. Una volta non potevi andartene in giro così fra i birilli. Poi se in porta c'era Abbiati si sarebbe detto che era errore del portiere che becca il gol sul suo palo, se uno dei difensori fosse stato Bonera si sarebbe detto eh ma è colpa di Bonera, invece il buon Bonny lo avrebbe falciato senza remore sto nano.



Ha fatto gol sul suo palo anche a Neuer. Ma di che stiamo parlando, dai.


----------



## Djici (1 Giugno 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Gli è andata anche di c. e nessuno l'ha falciato. Una volta non potevi andartene in giro così fra i birilli. Poi se in porta c'era Abbiati si sarebbe detto che era errore del portiere che becca il gol sul suo palo, se uno dei difensori fosse stato Bonera si sarebbe detto eh ma è colpa di Bonera, invece il buon Bonny lo avrebbe falciato senza remore sto nano.



Giuro che non ho capito se stai trollando o se sei serio.


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Giugno 2015)

Se contro la Juve giocherà male, mi arrabbio.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ha fatto gol sul suo palo anche a Neuer. Ma di che stiamo parlando, dai.



E infatti là c'era una colpa anche di Neuer, come è sempre colpa del portiere se prende gol sul primo palo. Neuer ha preso anche altri gol, non gli ha fatto gol solo Messi...


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ci stai trollando vero?Chi sarebbero questi giocatori meno blasonati che sono in grado di fare un gol del genere?Questo è un gol pazzesco,fuori da ogni logica.Salta 3 avversari in un colpo solo in spazi strettissimi.Poi ne fa fuori altri 2..Senza contare che uno dei primi 3 cerca pure di fargli fallo da dietro ma non ci riesce.Se non è un gran gol questo possiamo chiudere il calcio.
> Per me Messi è il calciatore più forte della storia,ma adoro anche Ronaldo! Per me non si annullano loro 2.A me piace sia uno che l'altro,ma è innegabile che CR7 un gol del genere non l'abbia mai fatto.
> Cristiano è un ottimo finalizzatore è un cecchino assurdo,ma Messi è poesia,è talento cristallino.E' il calcio.Ha un Dribbling che il portoghese si sogna,ha una visione di gioco che CR7 non ha.Fa assist a raffica e fa giocare tutti meglio.
> Per me non c'è proprio paragone....Messi è più forte e pure di molto.



Quando dico "un gol così" intendo un gol considerato eccezionale..è innegabile che quando gol particolari li fanno questi giocatori si grida al miracolo se li fa un giocatore meno blasonato la cosa è assolutamente ridimensionata e si considera in buona parte una botta di sedere..mi vengono in mente ad esempio tutta una serie di gol incredibili di Quagliarella..ma anche altri giocatori..come si fa a negare sta cosa dai?..se fa un gol all'incrocio Totti ci fanno 3 servizi a TG se lo stesso gol lo fa Maccarone non lo considera nessuno..vuoi negare questo aspetto?


----------



## Shevchenko (4 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quando dico "un gol così" intendo un gol considerato eccezionale..è innegabile che quando gol particolari li fanno questi giocatori si grida al miracolo se li fa un giocatore meno blasonato la cosa è assolutamente ridimensionata e si considera in buona parte una botta di sedere..mi vengono in mente ad esempio tutta una serie di gol incredibili di Quagliarella..ma anche altri giocatori..come si fa a negare sta cosa dai?..se fa un gol all'incrocio Totti ci fanno 3 servizi a TG se lo stesso gol lo fa Maccarone non lo considera nessuno..vuoi negare questo aspetto?



No non lo nego è cosi.Ma il fatto è che Messi di gol cosi ne ha fatti un sacco.Ne fa più di 1 a stagione.Idem per Totti (ai tempi d'oro,non ora) Se lo fa Quagliarella o gente simile nessuno si gasa troppo,perchè tutti sanno che è solo una botta di c.
Ecco la differenza.Messi fa costantemente Gol eccezionali.Non è botta di c. E' classe,talento infinito.
Poi un tiro da centrocampo son capaci tutti di farlo o quasi...Vedi Destro,Quagliarella etc.
Scartare 5 avversari è una cosa che non è in grado di fare nessuno di quegli scarsoni alla quagliarella.Nemmeno 1 volta nella vita.
Chi lo fa ha talento.Quindi in definitiva gol del genere i calciatori qualunque non li fanno mai in vita loro.


----------

